# Primary bucket failure



## KY Dan (Apr 23, 2010)

I was preparing to start a All Juice Petite Sharaz kit. I poured the juice into the "Deluxe Primary Fermenter" bucket. When I went tomovethe bucket from the floor to the table the bottom seperated from the bucket spillingall of the juice onto the floor. This bucket is 2 1/2 years old and I have used it to start about ten kits. The only saving grace is that this happened on the basement floor and cleaned up well. Has anyone ever heard of this? The one thing out of the ordinary isI stored the bucket for three months with 3 in. of cleaning solution.




$$$ 


Dan


On edit, the bucket is 1 2/2 years old to me, built 5/2008


----------



## grapeman (Apr 23, 2010)

Welll that really is too bad. All that great juice wasted, not to mention the money. I think probably it was the cleaner that did it. You can't store k-meta in a plastic jug, or the jug will bust on you. It must react with the plastics. One good thing to come out of this (if that is possible) is that others have learned from your experience. Thank you for sharing your tragedy with us.


----------



## robie (Apr 23, 2010)

Man! Good thing is was not a nicely carpeted floor! If that happened to me in my small basement wine room, before I could do anything the juice would run out under the door and onto the carpeted basement hallway floor... don't even want to picture that!

I recently read about several fermentor buckets cracking open at the bottom.
Sorry for your misfortune.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this. As others said luckly this wasn't on a kitchen floor or carpet. Thank you for sharing this so others can prevent it from happening.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 23, 2010)

i wonder if they dont develop hairline cracks over time from being bounced around during routine handling


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2010)

Ive heard that there was a recall on some buckets just a little while ago, dont know if yours was too old to fall into that category but that was the problem, they were falling apart right around all the ribs on the bottom. Very sorry to hear about your loss and lad it didnt cause more of a problem like others stated! What cleaning chemical were you storing in there?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 23, 2010)

Doing a google search brought this subject up about a bucket failure..
http://www.grapestompers.com/fermenting-bucket-failure.asp


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2010)

Thats what I was talking about.


----------



## KY Dan (Apr 23, 2010)

runningwolfs link is the same as what I have with no gussetsexcept mine is dated 5/08. Also the solution I had in the bucket was either One Step or Oxyclean. I bought mine locally so I'll see if they will replace it


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2010)

Hopefully they will replace it and maybe you could even talk to them about some reimbursement about the wine. Dont push it but mention it and maybe they will do something for you, you never know unless you ask.


----------



## KY Dan (Apr 24, 2010)

My local winemaker shop replaced the bucket with one that feels heavier.
Since I bought the kit from George I'm going to call the number on the bottom of the bucket and try for a reimbursement there.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2010)

Well at least your shop is good people! Good luck on the #!


----------



## pao1x (Apr 24, 2010)

That happened to me also, about 3 months ago. Mine was around 2 1/2 years old as well.It was full of Belgian Wit at the tme of failure. My LHBS replaced it at no charge.
Paul


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmmmm, either i should get rid of all mine or never give them up!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 24, 2010)

wade said:


> Hmmmm, either i should get rid of all mine or never give them up!!!!!




you could get one of those pink kiddy pools with a mermaid and set your primary in that to contain a potential spill. LOL


----------



## gdaustin (Apr 24, 2010)

I just checked my bucket and it does not have the ribbed bottom. It is dated 1/09 and I got it from George not to long ago. If we do not have the ribbed bottom do we need to worry about the possibility of the bottom falling out over time?


----------



## KY Dan (Apr 25, 2010)

My replacement made 2/10 didn't have ribs but did feel heavier.
I will check for cracks often.


----------



## harryjpowell (Apr 27, 2010)

HAHA I like the idea of filling the primary inside a kiddy pool. I would use a new one not one with previous "kiddy" users






Sorry about your wine - well grape juice.. I'll be checking my buckets tonight. I had not even heard about this before.


----------

